# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Π. Ψυχικό - Νέος wannabe χρήστης...

## Laiono

Γειά σε όλους!

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που στέλνω μήνυμα στο Forum και στέλνω κλασσικά έκκληση για βοήθεια. Θα ήθελα να συνδεθώ στο ασύρματο δίκτυο της μητρόπολής μας...
Βρίσκομαι στο Π. Ψυχικό, η ταράτσα έχει καλή θέα, οπότε θα ήθελα να ελπίζω...
Έκανα εγγραφή στο WIND και το ID του κόμβου είναι Laiono8 (#7154) 

THANX!

----------


## kxrist

κανά scanακι στο φίλο μου κανείς.......pls.....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα δεδομένα είναι γνωστά…. Το scan θα είναι περιττό … ένα site survey φτάνει… νομίζω ότι είσαι αρκετά ψηλά.. 

Argi, argi2, η omni του nikolo, Atzo, lambrosk… και άντε και κανένας από την άλλη πάντα και τέτοια… stay tuned. Θα υπάρξει μεγάλο development στο ψυχικό αλλά θέλει λίγο υπομονή.. 

Από την άλλη εσείς του ψυχικού να είσαστε έτοιμοι για πολλά IF και έξοδα.. η περιοχή είναι σχετικά εύκολη σε ζεύξεις… αλλά δυστυχώς (ευτυχώς) και παρθένα.

Φίλε put 200 με 600 euro in your mouth and start shopping!  ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Φίλε μου , 
απο Δευτέρα θα πάω για σκάν και σε έναν άλλο φίλο τον Mike, αν θες μπορούμε να δώσουμε κάποια στιγμή κάποιο ραντεβού, (δυστυχως είμαι ακόμα χτυπημένος και δεν μπορώ με ασφάλεια να οδηγήσω δικό μου μέσο) για να σκανάρουμε , να έρθουμε σε επαφή να δούμε τι βλέπεις κλπ κλπ...  ::

----------


## argi

Από argi φαίνεται μια χαρά... έχω κάνει και δοκιμές εκεί κοντά σε άλλο κόμβο... το θέμα είναι να τον βγάλει κάποιος πιο κοντινός από εμένα που είμαι στα 3km... σε κάθε περίπτωση εντός των επομένων ημερών με το καλό θα ανεβει το ΑΡ και ένα ακομα if που εδώ και καιρό έχω τάξει στον atzo... To argi2 μάλλον με ένα ακόμα if (LS,preston, ???) θα μείνει στα 3 λόγω γειτόνων...

@rg!

----------


## Laiono

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση,

Μόλις έστειλα μήνυμα στον lambrosk για να βρεθούμε. Άντε να ξεπαρθενέψουμε το Ψυχικό...  ::

----------


## alex-23

καλη αρχη και οτι θες εδω ειμαι  ::

----------


## Laiono

Καλησπέρα,

Σήμερα σήκωσα στο Wind και κάτι φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα μου. Βλέπω καλά Βοριοανατολικά έως νοτιοανατολικά. Τσεκάρετε και την πανοραμική... http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7154

----------


## Diamantis

Καλημερά Laiono. Καλός ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

Ξέρεις κάτι για αυτή την καταχώρηση ή απλός είναι συμπτώση το όνομα;  ::  

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7171

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν σήμερα το απόγευμα και ύστερα απο "πρόχειρο" (ναι πρόχειρο και μόνο σε B αλλά και στις δυο πολώσεις εντος 10λέπτου) scan απο την γεμάτη θέα ταράτσα καταφέραμε να δούμε τα παρακάτω... παραπάνω απο πολλά.... ::  

Τώρα μένει να δει σε πιο AP μπορεί να συνδεθεί καλύτερα, και να αγοράσει τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμο...

Για περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες Χρήστο θα πιούμε σύντομα κάνα καφέ , και με μεγάλη καλή παρέα...  ::  το φέουδο των Αμπελοκήπων και των Βριλλησίων ακούει???

Η παρέα ήταν Ψυχικιώτικη με Laiono, mike1526gr, lambrosk... 
ο δεύτερος εδωσε ρεσιτάλ στο "πόσοι χρειάζονται σε μια ταράτσα για να μην προσγειωθεί ανώμαλα στο έδαφος το P900"  ::   ::  

Είδωμεν...

----------


## lambrosk

Σύμφωνα με τα γραφηματα του netstumbler τα ποιο πιθανα (όπως φαίνεται προς το παρόν) AP για σύνδεση απο λήψη είναι τα :

1. awmn-afanas-ap (4530) -> Χολαργός - Απόσταση: 3,534 km -> πολύ καλή οπτική απο Wind
2. awmn-913 (ngia) -> Ζωγράφου - Απόσταση: 3,336 km -> κάποια εμπόδια απο Wind
3. awmn-3375-ap (alex23) -> Αμαρουσίου - Απόσταση: 3,773 km -> πολύ καλή οπτική απο Wind
4. awmn-3108-ap (machine22) -> Αγ.Παρασκευή - Απόσταση: 4,427 km -> πολύ καλή οπτική απο Wind

----------


## Laiono

> Καλημερά Laiono. Καλός ήρθες στην παρέα μας.
> 
> Ξέρεις κάτι για αυτή την καταχώρηση ή απλός είναι συμπτώση το όνομα;  
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7171


Καλημέρα Diamantis,

Δεν ξέρω τίποτα για την συγκεκριμένη καταχώρηση. Η δικιά μου καταχώρηση είναι Laiono8, όπου 8 το νούμερο της οδού μου. Είναι πολύ παράξενη η σύμπτωση τι να πω...

----------


## Laiono

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια τον lambrosk για τον κόπο του να έρθει να σκανάρει από την ταράτσα μου, όπως και τον mike1526gr που έσωσε το κινητό μου από την ελεύθερη πτώση. Πραγματικά γλίτωσα την εκτίναξη του budget για το όλο εγχείρημα...  ::

----------


## alex-23

αν θελει ας πεσει σαν client πανω μου για αρχη  ::

----------


## kxrist

Συμφωνώ και εγώ Χρήστο, πέσε client στον alex, ετοιμάζω το πιάτο για παραμονή....  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Όλο εγω θα σωζω την κατασταση (P900)  ::   ::  (πρώην Mike1526gr)

Αντε να μου σηκωθεί και εμενα το κεραιακι να περνουν μπρος οι μηχανεσ να σαρωσουμε τον Ψυχικιοτικο αερα με κυματα!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Lambrosk… αν βλέπεις τον Pathfinder … πάμε να του σηκώσουμε ένα IF…?
Argi επίσης… ?
Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να σηκώσω άλλο.. από ψυχικό… έχω πάρει κόκκινη κάρτα… για τώρα  ::

----------


## Laiono

Mike σε περιμένω για bblink. Έχουμε ζεσταθεί εδώ πέρα...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Γαμώτο… τώρα που σε βλέπω στο wind.. κάνουμε τρελό κύκλο με μερικές αναβαθμίσεις… 

Atzo-preston και Atzo-pathfinder πρέπει να πάει σε α ….
Φέρνει πολλά routes από ygk και θα έχουμε bottleneck…
O preston… δεν κουνιέται... ένα με argi2 η rooster θα ήταν χλιδή.. 
Εγώ έχω κωλώσει με την ταράτσα…
Να δούμε πως θα το κάνουμε..  ::

----------


## argi

> Lambrosk… αν βλέπεις τον Pathfinder … πάμε να του σηκώσουμε ένα IF…?
> Argi επίσης… ?
> Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν μπορώ να σηκώσω άλλο.. από ψυχικό… έχω πάρει κόκκινη κάρτα… για τώρα


Βασικά είναι ακριβώς πίσω από εσένα όπως σας βλέπω (όταν λέμε ακριβώς μιλάμε για 0,08 μοίρες γωνιακή απόσταση... = ακριβώς το ίδιο...)

Που σημαινει ότι πρέπει αν γυρίσουμε το Link μας σε AP να πιανει... 

Αν πιάνει θα του βάλω ένα πιατάκι.. Είχα πει θα βγάλω 1-2 If προς το Ψυχικό είτε labrosk, είτε atzo είτε οποιοσηποτε άλλος... 

Επειδή βλέπω ότι έχει Link με αtzo είναι πολύ θετικό γιατί με κάθε τρόπο θα δέσει γερά η περιοχή...

Αναμένω νέα απο τον nvak για το κόστος του λυόμενου πύργου για να μπουν τα νεα ifs γιατί ο υπάρχον ιστος δεν είναι για παραπάνω... Για αυτό και η καθυστέρηση μέχρι τώρα...

@rg!

----------


## NetTraptor

Μου αρέσει που με πιάνεις… 
Με ένα σμπάρο… 2 τρυγόνια…  :: 
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το έβαζα εδώ…  ::

----------


## argi

Yπάρχει βέβαια και μια μισή λύση αλλά λύση... Ίδιο πιατο με nstreme... αλλά θα κάνω πως δεν το είπα...

@rg!

----------


## Laiono

Παιδια καλησπέρα είμαι και εγώ διαθέσιμος για bb. Ton pathfinder από Wind δεν φαίνεται να τον πιανω πολύ καλά τελικά, ενώ τον argi καμπάνα. Ετοιμάζω ένα link με Μαρούσι και θα έχω άλλο ένα πιάτο προς Ν-ΝΑ...

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω σήμερα πήρα και την 2η CM9 , μου λείπει να παραλάβω και το πιατάκι απο τον AV και να ανέβουμε ταράτσα, το 2ο interface
Nettraptor επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει τι θες να πεις πάρε VoIP 03981  ::  
Το δεύτερο λέω να το βγάλω με Παπάγου ή Χολαργό 
(argi,Mernion αντε και κάνα nemecis αν πιάνει μέχρι εκεί...) ψηλά,
και μετά 3ο και 4ο interface με βλέπω για Laiono και pathfinder ή schatzin...

----------


## argi

Ελάτε αυριο στον καφέ (αμπελοκηπους) να οργανωθούμε ολοι μαζί βρε παιδιά γιατί κάνουμε κύκλους...

@rg!

----------


## Laiono

Παιδια επειδή ειμαι καινουριος... Που ειναι το καφε και τι ωρα μαζευεστε?

----------


## papashark

> Παιδια επειδή ειμαι καινουριος... Που ειναι το καφε και τι ωρα μαζευεστε?


Δες στην ενότητα των meetings, θα δεις που έχει κάθε βδομάδα meeting αμπελοκήπων  ::

----------


## Laiono

Σωστός, τα λέμε αν είναι αύριο από κοντά...  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Γαμώτο… τώρα που σε βλέπω στο wind.. κάνουμε τρελό κύκλο με μερικές αναβαθμίσεις… 
> 
> Atzo-preston και Atzo-pathfinder πρέπει να πάει σε α ….
> Φέρνει πολλά routes από ygk και θα έχουμε bottleneck…
> O preston… δεν κουνιέται... ένα με argi2 η rooster θα ήταν χλιδή.. 
> Εγώ έχω κωλώσει με την ταράτσα…
> Να δούμε πως θα το κάνουμε..


Από τι μίλησα με Atzo δεν ειναι διαθετημενος να το γυρισει σε a άμεσα. Οποτε λεω θα μεινω σε b τωρα με αυτον και θα σηκωσω το α μου ειτε με Laiono ειτε SPIRAL που μου ελεγε είτε με οποιον αλλον θελει  ::  Ψυχικιωτικο λινκ να ειναι και οτι να 'ναι.  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πρακτικά… καλύτερα να το κατεβάσει αν δεν το αναβαθμίσουν… και να συνεννοηθείτε οι δυο σας να βγείτε με ένα α… 

Ηθικά και για την Ιστορια όμως είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα πάντα… 

Anyway αυτά όμως είναι στο χαρτί… και στα λόγια… οι πράξεις θα δήξουν και τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη..  ::

----------


## kxrist

Χρήστο είμαι έτοιμος από εξοπλισμό,

Πιστεύω το σάββατο με τη βοήθεια του άλεξ και καιρού επιτρέποντος να σου στρίψω πι*ά*το  ::

----------


## Laiono

Έγινε Κxrist, και εγώ από εξοπλισμό είμαι σχεδόν έτοιμος, απλώς σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω σε wrap. Διαφωτίστικα από Argi στη συνάντηση του Σαββάτου και έχω πειστεί ότι συμφέρει για πολλούς λόγους...  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Έγινε Κxrist, και εγώ από εξοπλισμό είμαι σχεδόν έτοιμος, απλώς σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω σε wrap. Διαφωτίστικα από Argi στη συνάντηση του Σαββάτου και έχω πειστεί ότι συμφέρει για πολλούς λόγους...


Laiono επείδη θα πάρω και εγώ WRAP τελικά αν είναι να πάμε να τα πάρουμε μαζί μηπως και πετύχουμε καλύτερη τιμή, έχω και ενα φιλαρακιρ που θέλει!
Αν θέλει και κανείς άλλως ας κάνει κάποιος μια ομαδίκη!

----------


## NetTraptor

Mods… Πάμε μια βόλτα κάπου αλλού όμως

Σταματήστε τα wrap επιτέλους… 

Είναι ότι χειρότερο για το bandwidth του δικτύου…. DEN ROUTAROUN TA RIMADIA…  ::   ::   ::  

ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ… χρησιμοποιούμε wrap…

Ρε argi τι βλακείες δασκαλεύεις τον κόσμο….  ::

----------


## alex-23

Laiono
θελεις να παρεις wrap παρτο αλλα να ξερεις οτι δεν μπορεις να ρουταρεις πανω απο δυο a interface
δηλαδη αν αργοτερα θελεις να βγαλεις 4 λινκ θα πρεπει να παρεις και αλλο wrap οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι ειναι οικονομια ασυμφορο σε σχεση με ενα pc 
και να βαλεις wrap γιατι??? για το ρευα ?? ειναι αστεια η διαφορα στην καταναλωση ρευματος το pc καιει 110watt και με το pc εχεις περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες

για ξανα σκεψου το  ::

----------


## Laiono

Ο Kxrist μου ζήτησε να απολογηθώ για την αλλαξοπίστιση προς wrap, οπότε έχω να αναφέρω τα εξής που μου αρέσουν σε αυτήν την υλοποίηση:

1) Δεν χρειάζεται να τραβήξω καλώδια ρεύματος στην ταράτσα, το οποίο σημαίνει κόστος για τα καλώδια και τη μόνωσή τους, αλλά και κυρίως ρίσκο για την όλη εγκατάσταση. 
2) Το wrap καταναλώνει λιγότερο από ότι ένα PC. To πόσο δεν το ξέρω ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος. Το κόστος αυτό επίσης δεν είναι αμελητέο εάν σκεφτούμε ότι τα links θα δουλεύουν 365/24...
3) Δεν χρειάζεται ψύξη! Ούτε blowers ούτε τρύπες στο hager. 
4) Πιο κοντά καλώδια aircom μιας και το wrapaki είναι μικρό και πάει πιο κοντά στα πιάτα.
5) Δεν θέλει adaptor για CM9 (-60€).
6) Είναι κομψό...  :: .
7) Όταν θα φτάσω στο σημείο να βάλω άνω των δύο πιάτων πιστεύω ότι θα έχει βγάλει το wrapaki τα λεφτά του....

Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος πείτε μου

----------


## NetTraptor

Πολύ εγω εγω εγω εγω εγω….

Παιδιά καταλαβαίνουμε ότι υπάρχουν κριμένα κόστη παντού, ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα, ότι υπάρχουν διάφορες ανάγκες δικαιολογημένες και μη, ότι ,ότι , ότι…

Υπάρχει και η άλλη μεριά… όχι απαραίτητα ο κόμβος που συνδέεσαι άμεσα αλλά δες όλο το AWMN σαν ένα απέναντι σου κόμβο

Όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι αλήθεια αλλά καταρρίπτουν και τον πρόσφατο δωδεκαλογο του καλού AWMNητη σε πολλά σημεία…

http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=72

Είναι κρίμα κάποιοι σε άλλες ταράτσες να έχουν προσπαθήσει να μελετήσουν και να περιορίσουν κάθε πιθανότητα λάθους ώστε τα link τους να έχουν όσο το δυνατόν μέγιστο Performance σε RF και data επίπεδο, ενώ από την άλλη κάποιοι για χωρίς κανένα ουσιαστικό λόγο να φτιάχνουν Bottleneck εδώ και εκεί! Δεν αφορά μόνο τα wrap αυτό - και κακοκεντραρισμένα λινκ δημιουργούν εξίσου άσχημα προβλήματα – αλλά εδώ σκοτώνουμε το πουλί μας από την αρχή πριν καν επεκταθούμε σε κάτι νέο (λινκ)… άσε που όταν ποια καταλήξεις σε Pc θα έχεις δώσει διπλάσια χρήματα από αυτά που πρέπει!

Δεν δέρνουμε ούτε αποκλείουμε κανέναν… απλώς πάμε να προλάβουμε καταστάσεις…

Δεν θέλω να μπω στην διαδικασία να καταρρίπτω από εδώ τα επιχειρήματα που θέτεις… τα έχουμε πει πάνπολλες φορές
Από κοντά και με ένα καφέ … anytime!  ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Πάρε ενα rb500, είναι λίγο πιό ακριβό, και δέν θα έχουν λόγο να φωνάζουν οι γκρινιάριδες  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πάρε ενα rb500, είναι λίγο πιό ακριβό, και δέν θα έχουν λόγο να φωνάζουν οι γκρινιάριδες


Ναι τώρα μίλησε και η εγκυμονούσα…  ::   ::  

Καλέ βαλε ένα PCaki… να ξεμπερδεύεις μια για πάντα….
Καλός ο πειραματισμός… καλά και τα embedded συστηματακια, ωραία στην όψη και για το μλιμλικομα… αλλά για α λινκ δεν κάνουν .- 

Ρώτα όλους αυτούς τους παραπάνω (argi, enaon, etc) τι έχουν και τι παίζουν…. Ότι είναι για το σπίτι τους είναι PC (και μάλιστα κάτι PIII 1000 και P4)… αλλά ότι είναι για να φάνε οι φτωχές οι κότες τριγύρω…
Δίνουν συμβουλές… εεεε πάρτε ένα wrap… ένα routerboard… καλό είναι… 
Επειδή είναι πρακτικά και φτηνά σε περιπτώσεις… δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι αυτό που πρέπει… 

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα embedded via… η κάτι τέτοιο σε miniATX.. έχουν άφθονο CPU Power, είναι μικρά, καίνε λίγο μπλα μπλα… έχει όλα τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις…. Αλλά θα πεις … η τιμή όμως?…

Και που καταλήγουμε…. Νομίζω το έπιασες το υπονοούμενο…  ::

----------


## enaon

Βρέ τι του λές του ανθρώπου..
Το rb500 routάρει 40 mbits άνετα (αν τα λινκς δέν εχουν άπειρα retransmitions- δηλαδή αν είναι καλά) . Δηλαδή, 4 ταυτόχρονα ifs σε α. ( είναι half dublex τα λινκς μας) 
Λέμε λοιπόν: Πάρε ένα rb500 και βάλε max 3 ifs. ΠΟΤΕ, ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα τύχει να πιάσεις 40mbits για δουλειά του δικτύου (βασικά ούτε 10 δέν θα πιάσεις transit).. Μόνο για τον εαυτό σου θα χρειαστείς πιο πολυ δύναμη..

Τέλος πάντων, μην το συνεχίσουμε γιατί γράφεις για καλά λινκς κάτι και συγχίζομαι  :: 
Αν ο laiono σκοπεύει να πάει σε 4 και πάνω links στο μέλλον, καλό είναι να βάλει από τώρα pc.. Αν όχι, καλό είναι να μην βάλει pc.

ΥΓ. εννοείτε οτι και το wrap, και το rb θέλουν εξαερισμο στο κουτάκι τούς, θα σκάσουν το καλοκαίρι χωρίς..

----------


## alex-23

επειδη και εγω με ενα λινκ ξεκiνησα και μετα εκανα και αλλο και μετα και αλλο.......
και επειδη δεν ξερω που θα φτασει η κατασταση επειδη ποτε δεν ξερεις τι θα κανεις αργοτερα παρε ενα pc  :: 

εμενα παντος εχει πιασει και 83 megabit  ::   ::   ::   ::  
το wrapaki στα 40 βαραει κοφτη  ::

----------


## argi

> Mods… Πάμε μια βόλτα κάπου αλλού όμως
> 
> Σταματήστε τα wrap επιτέλους… 
> 
> Είναι ότι χειρότερο για το bandwidth του δικτύου…. DEN ROUTAROUN TA RIMADIA…    
> 
> ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ… χρησιμοποιούμε wrap…
> 
> Ρε argi τι βλακείες δασκαλεύεις τον κόσμο….


Όταν θα μου φέρει κάποιος μετρήσεις που ένας κόμβος με 3 λινκ ρουτάρει πάνω απο 30-35 MBit systainably τότε δημοσίως θα ανακαλέσω... Μέχρι τότε θα παροτρύνω τον κόσμο αντί να δίνει χρήματα για dlink κλπ να επενδύει σε πράγματα που δεν πρόκειται να κάνει scrap... 

Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι δυνατό μηχανάκι αλλά δες ποιοι κόμβοι έχουν passthough traffic πάνω απο 40 Mbit... Μόνο όσοι έχουν 7+ interfaces (από όσο έχω δει πχ ngia, alex, nkladakis, spirosco...)... Όταν θα πάνε για πάνω απο 3 if τότε θα είναι έτοιμοι και για pcaki...

@rg!

----------


## alex-23

επειδη δεν πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε με το σημερα αλλα με το αυριο
και επειδη αυριο το a θα ειναι σαν το b που μετρουσαμε τα magabit με το σταγoνομετρο

γιαυτο και πριν ειναι πολυ αργα λεμε να βελει pc

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το rb500 routάρει 40 mbits άνετα


Που? Πότε? Ποιος… Ποτέ.. να δω 40mbit από rb.. και τι.. άσε είναι και απτο…

Το παράδειγμα via δεν το έδωσα σαν βιώσιμη λύση… αλλά για να υποδείξω ότι πάντα κινούμαστε με γνώμονα το αρχικό κόστος και όχι με γνώμονα την λειτουργικότητα και το total cost of ownership (με λίγες λάθος κινήσεις ανεβαίνει στα ύψη)… Με άλλα λόγια… και επενδυτικά αλλά και τεχνικά τα φτηνά embedded είναι πάτος… 
Τώρα βέβαια για τις πατέντες σου με τα VoIP σουξου μουξου… είναι … super… και θαυμάζω το sexiness τους… 

Αλλά γιατί να κάνει κύκλους ο κόσμος … αφού και εμείς από εκεί αρχίσαμε (dlink, wrt, wrap, fap..) … και σε PCa έχουμε καταλήξει… το κόστος για ένα PIII είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο.. 

Για τα λινκ αλήθεια τι θα έλεγες..?  ::

----------


## dti

> επειδη και εγω με ενα λικκ ξεκiνησα και μετα εκανα και αλλο και μετα και αλλο.......
> και επειδη δεν ξερω που θα φτασει η κατασταση επειδη ποτε δεν ξερεις τι θα κανεις αργοτερα παρε ενα pc


Αργότερα μπορεί να πάρει και 2ο και 3ο και 4ο, κλπ. wrap ή routerboard.
Και ναι μεν το αρχικό κόστος είναι παραπάνω, στη συνέχεια όμως έχει αρκετά πλεονεκτήματα:

Μια χαρά κατανεμημένο routing, κουτάκια ακριβώς πίσω από τις κεραίες, δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης πολλαπλών ιστών σε διαφορετικά σημεία της ταράτσας και βέβαια το πιο σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα είναι οτι αποφεύγει το single point of failure.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αργότερα μπορεί να πάρει και 2ο και 3ο και 4ο, κλπ. wrap ή routerboard.
> Και ναι μεν το αρχικό κόστος είναι παραπάνω, στη συνέχεια όμως έχει αρκετά πλεονεκτήματα:
> 
> Μια χαρά κατανεμημένο routing, κουτάκια ακριβώς πίσω από τις κεραίες, δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης πολλαπλών ιστών σε διαφορετικά σημεία της ταράτσας και βέβαια το πιο σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα είναι οτι αποφεύγει το single point of failure.


Τι total cost έχουν 3-4 embedded? 

Δηλαδή όταν κολλάει το routing του main router??? Όταν το ρημάδι το OSPF τρελαίνετε.. εκεί είναι μια χαρά??

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πραγματικά τον ζήλο σας… είναι sexy και έχουν μερικά πρακτικά προτερήματα κατανομής… αλλά είναι λάθος εργαλεία για λάθος επάγγελμα για μένα…

Στην δική σου περίπτωση το αφήνουμε… είχες την τρέλα τα έσκασες και έχεις γεμίσει την ταράτσα… αλλά όχι να το πλασάρουμε και σαν σωστή λύση… εχει και αυτή χουγια…

----------


## pathfinder

Όποτε η λύση που προτείνεται για ταρατσοπισι τι πρέπει να είναι ? Να ξέρουμε τουλαχιστον και ανάλογα και τα if πόσα MHz χρείαζομαστε. H memory είναι το μόνο που αυξάνεται όποτε να ναι. Aλλα απο MHz ? Πως πάμε?

----------


## enaon

λάθος πόστ

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Το rb500 routάρει 40 mbits άνετα
> 
> 
> Που? Πότε? Ποιος… Ποτέ.. να δω 40mbit από rb.. και τι.. άσε είναι και απτο…


Τόσο σου λέω πάει άνετα, πάει και λίγο παραπάνω. Το έχω και δουλεύει, δέν συζητάμε στον αέρα. 

Μην γίνεστε απόλυτοι παιδιά. Όπου βολεύει το pc καλό είναι να μπαίνει. Όπου για διάφορους λόγους δέν βολεύει, ή δεν χρειάζεται, τα empeded είναι καλές λύσεις. Επαναλαμβάνω. Πρέπει να υπάρχουν 1-2 κόμβοι το πολύ στο awmn, που routαρουν πάνω απο 20 mbits troughput traffic δυκτύου, και αυτό επειδή εξυπηρετούν τυπολογικά περιοχές που δέν συνδέονται αλλιώς. Καμιά 20αριά κόμβοι δρομολογούν περίπου 7-12 mbits, οι υπόλοιποι κάτω από 5. 
Το rb αντέχει συνεχώς στα 40. Για τα λεφτά του, είναι καλή λύση.

Μην σκέπτεστε τον router σαν το μόνο 24/7 pc που θα αφιερώσετε στο awmn. Οι υπηρεσίες είναι που έχουν την πλάκα, και θα χρειαστεί pc και για αυτές (διαφορετικό μηχάνημα, όχι το ίδιο).




> Όποτε η λύση που προτείνεται για ταρατσοπισι τι πρέπει να είναι ? Να ξέρουμε τουλαχιστον και ανάλογα και τα if πόσα MHz χρείαζομαστε. H memory είναι το μόνο που αυξάνεται όποτε να ναι. Aλλα απο MHz ? Πως πάμε?


Σου προτείνω PIII 500 128mbytes και πάνω. Motherboard που να έχει 4-5 pci, με επιλογή να απεργοποιήσεις όλα τα περιφερειακά του (ήχος, usb, klp) και με δυνατότητα να μην θέλει keyboard όταν ξεκινά(halt on no errors ) και αυτόματη εκκίνηση μετά απο power failure. Θα χρειαστείς ένα cf to ide, μια 4πλή pci to mini-pci και μία-δύο eth. 
Μην στήνετε μηχανήματα όμως που έχουν μέσα πάνω από 3-4 interfaces ασύρματα. Παρεμβάλουν έντονα οι κάρτες όταν βρίσκονται τόσο κοντά.

----------


## NetTraptor

http://cache.gettyimages.com/xt/1006998 ... &g=TIB&s=1

----------


## enaon

> http://cache.gettyimages.com/xt/10069987.jpg?v=1&g=TIB&s=1


Μάλιστα  ::  όντος πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο, είναι εμφανές τώρα  :: 

Πάντως δεν διαφωνούμε.
Όταν βολεύει, καλό είναι να μπαίνει pc. Αλλά να μην μεγαλώνουν τα καλώδια για να γίνει αυτό, να μην τρέμουμε όταν βρέχει, να αντέχει 20-30 λεπτά με ένα ups κλπ.

Όταν δεν βολεύει, είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο να φτιάξεις ένα καλό κόμβο 2-3 ifs χρησιμοποιώντας pc, και πιο ακριβό.

----------


## kxrist

Καλά όλα αυτά που λέτε αλλά πρέπει να παρθεί άμεσα η απόφαση γιατί αλλιώς θα τσουγκρίζουμε τα αυγά σε λίγους μήνες και θα το συζητάμε ακόμα...... χωρίς να έχει βγεί λινκ...  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Προσωπικά προτίμησα το ταρατσο pc παρόλο που έχω ξεκινήσει ως client ώστε να μπορώ να αντεπεξέλθω σε όποιες αναβαθμίσεις προκύψουν.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Νόμιζα ότι καταλήξαμε….

Γνώμη μου ….

Χτυπάτε από ένα hagger στεγανό κουτί … ένα board για PIII κατά προτίμηση πάνω από 533Μz, με Intel chipset και καλή διαχείριση IRQ… και πάμε ταράτσα…
Τετραπλούς δε φουλ λοτ… η και σιγά σιγά… 

Μετά σειρά έχει η καλή κατασκευή ιστού…βλεπε καιρικες συνθηκες…

Και πάλι… έχει πολλά πόδια ο διάβουλος… 

Αυτά… άντε και καλά λινκ…  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αρε nettraptor μας βάζεις σε έξοδα...αλλά χαλάλι!!!  ::   ::

----------


## argi

Just το balance the things out...

Αν ξεκινας τώρα και βλέπεις/θέλεις/είσαι διατεθιμένος *άμεσα* να κυνηγήσεις/βλέπεις να πηγαίνεις στα 4 ifs τότε ξεκίνα με PCaki...

Και όπως σου είπαν [email protected]+ και τετραπλός adapter... 

Πάντως Jo δεν έχεις δίκιο... argi1 έχει PCaki με 5 ifs και σύντομα θα πάει στα 7+ΑΡ... Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι δεν θα εμπαινε PC εκεί.... Αλλά είναι και βολικό το ότι μπηκε εσωτερικά στο δώμα και με τα 220V σε εσωτερικό χώρο... 

Επίσης για να κρατήσω μια διακοπή 5 ώρες στην μία περίπτωση θέλεις τέρας Ups ενώ στο argi2 ακόμα και το ταπεινο 300W/500VA UPS κρατάει μια χαρά...

Αλλά στην αρχή με wrapaki ξεκινήσαμε που κατόπιν μετακόμισε στο argi2 μέχρι να φύγει στα λεφτά του σε κάποιο άλλο... Και τώρα το argi2 με rb500 παίζει μέχρι να υπάρξει προοπτική απο τους γείτονες να παμε για 4+ ifs...

Και αν το ξηλώσω πάλι χαμένο δεν θα πάει...

@rg!

----------


## acoul

Χμμμ ... όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού ... wrap/wrt-in-a-box

----------


## NetTraptor

> Χμμμ ... όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού ...


Τρέχει να τα φτιάχνει…

Καλά εσύ my friend έχεις καεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό… δεν χρειάζεται να μας το αποδείξεις… Φαίνετε..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

τι δεν φτανει η αλεπου???  ::   ::   ::  
για δες εδω και μας λες μετα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Φταίω εγώ τώρα να ποστάρω μια φωτο με κανένα αράπη…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Καλά σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες με τα (σ)έξι κουτάκια μου χιονισμένα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tse0123

Τα hager από που μπορώ να τα βρω;;  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Εκεί που πουλούν ψησταριές, ειδικά καλοκαιράκι μήνα αύγουστο με τον ήλιο να το κοιτάζει καλά καλά ... ψήνουν και χωρίς ρεύμα !! Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τα μάτια της κουζίνας είναι από μέταλο και όχι πλαστικό ... !!

----------


## argi

Πάντως και τα δύο hager που πέρασαν καλοκαίρι, ούτε κόλλημα, ούτε ζέσταμα, ούτε τίποτα...

Βέβαια το hager είναι πολύ πιο ευρύχωρα απο άλλα... Και με τον τρόπο που φαίνεται εδώ 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... ight=hager
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ight=hager

και έχει και επαρκή παθητικό εξαερισμό, και προστατευονται και τα pigtails από τα νερά...

@rg!

----------


## kxrist

> Mike σε περιμένω για bblink. Έχουμε ζεσταθεί εδώ πέρα...


Κάνε έκκληση μάζωξης για στήσιμο αν είσαι έτοιμος από εξοπλισμό. Μην καούμε κιόλας...  ::  Παιδιά βάλτε ένα χεράκι....pls  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Σφυρίζετε στο φόρουμ για βοήθεια,
εγω τώρα τρέχω λίγο με γραφειοκρατεία και δεν πάω καλά απο ελεύθερο χρόνο αλλά κάτι θα βρούμε, γιαυτό ποστάρετε να μαζευτούνε και άλλοι...  ::

----------


## kxrist

ένα πιάτο σε α εκπέμπει ήδη προς laiono σε ap-bridge 5770

----------


## lambrosk

Μήπως είχαμε κάνα νέο???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kxrist

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  ::

----------


## pathfinder

πως παει χρήστο προχωραμε???

----------


## lambrosk

Λύση για την εγκατάσταση στο wrap δώθηκε?  ::

----------


## kxrist

Εγώ το πα, πρίν το πάσχα δεν βγαίνουμε.....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Παιδιά εγω Πάσχα δεν θα είμαι διαθέσιμος για βοήθεια...  ::   ::

----------


## kxrist

το σώσαμε τελικά !

----------


## pathfinder

> το σώσαμε τελικά !


Αντε αντε να βγάλει και τριτο λινκ!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Nai αλλά δεν έχω δει να αιτείται ο Λάιονο μεταφορά στους Αχ/Βαχ κομβους...  ::   ::

----------


## Laiono

Λιγο καθυστερημένα το κάναμε και αυτό... Αχ και Βαχ  ::

----------


## kxrist

Ας τον βάλει κάποιος στους ενεργούς κόμβους...ξέμεινε....  ::

----------


## kxrist

οκ, μέσα !

----------

